# Canadian Defensive Stocks



## gemma119 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was wondering if you had to rate defensive dividend stocks for a conservative type retirement portfolio and not counting bonds would utilities be number 1 or would some other category such as the financial be better. Would tech be the last on the list and where would Trusts fit in? My list would be 
1. Utilities 
2. Financial
3. Telecoms
4.Consumer Staples
5.Energy
6.Materials
7. Real Estate
8.Industrial
9.Consumer Discretion
10. Tech
Thanks!


----------

